# Jalapeno Honey?



## mkochsch (May 15, 2005)

I have this idea to create a jalapeno pepper flavoured hot honey. Does anyone have any experience doing this. I can vaguely remember making a jalapeno flavoured preserve many years ago. It amounted to boiling one or more peppers in water and then using the water in the final product. Any guidance would be appreciated...thx.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The only problem I see is that you don't want to raise the moisture content of the honey or it will ferment. Maybe dried, powdered (in a blender?) jalapenos would work.


----------



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

You can purchase Jalepenio concentrate from brew shops/wine making supplies. Just takes a little.
Lol


----------



## mkochsch (May 15, 2005)

Jalapeno extract...I'll try that first...


----------



## bleakley (Jun 13, 2004)

Have not tried it. However, I noticed the following recipe in a recent issue of _New Mexico Magazine_. It was for "red chile" honey, but I suppose you could easily adapt it to jalepeno peppers.
---
Ingredients: 4 dried red New Mexico chile peppers, 2 cups honey. Prep time: 5 minutes. Macerating: 2 weeks.

Remove stems from chiles and lightly crumble chiles into a clean jar. Add honey. For more hotness, add a pinch of cayenne. Place in sunny window for a week. Strain through a fine mesh colander and return to a clean jar. Place a dried small whole chile in the jar for decoration, if desired. Makes 2 cups.
---
The directions seem to conflict with the stated length of the macerating period. I suspect the 2 week period is correct. You may have to experiment.

Good luck!


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

We used to make jalapeno goat cheese but drying the peppers with a food dehydrator then shredding in a blender seeds and all, should work with honey also.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

SwarmBustin Honey out of Pennyslvania makes a hot pepper honey. 

http://www.swarmbustinhoney.com/

Maybe he'll give you some ideas

Aaron


----------



## Rick H (Jan 8, 2004)

We make a Chilli Pepper Honey simply by adding fresh red chilli peppers to liquid honey. Cut them to expose the seeds, add them to a pail of honey and warm the honey in the pail in a canning pot with the lid set on top, not tight. Every once in a while carefully lift the lid and take it outside to shake off the condensed water. Do this using low heat over the course of a day then set aside with the lid on tight for two weeks before bottling. One pint of chillies for twenty pounds of honey seems to work nicely. The honey cuts the heat of the chillies to a manageable level that is quite enjoyable. Bottle with a chillie or two in the bottle and use the rest to fill a bottle or two and top with honey for the real chilli head. Other types of peppers make for different flavours hint stay away from habaneros...unless you like the taste of white metal.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

I have purchased and eaten habanero creamed honey. Made with dried fruit, not an extract or an oil. It is really HOT, while also sweet. I know those who say it is a big seller.

I have declined to make it because I can't imagine who would buy it TWICE. One, for the variety, I can understand. But what is the point of a HOT honey. 

That said, I am told there are lots of repeat customers. Go figure.

For the good stuff and how to mix contact Mid-Con. 800-547-1392 OR www.mid-conagri.com.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Sounds like it would be good for cooking ribs.


----------

